# British and Filipino couples - CENOMAR / CRS5 Document



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi

We are currently trying to get our new born son his first UK passport. I read the application form thoroughly and submitted to the passport office:

- His birth certificate
- My birth certificate
- Mine and wife's attested wedding certificate
- Copies of my passport and my wife's passport
- Photos etc

After receiving the documents three weeks ago, and doing absolutely nothing with them, the passport office contacted me today to state that I must also include my wife's original birth certificate and either a CENOMAR or CRS5 form. 

The CENOMAR and CRS5 forms can only be obtained from Filipino office of statistics, and here lies our problem. As we were married outside of the UK and Philippines we have not registered the marriage in the Philippines.

A CENOMAR is a declaration that you are not married, a CRS5 document states you are married. If we were to apply for one, the information would not be correct, as office of statistics is not aware of her current marital status. We are now unable to register our marriage with Filipino embassy as the certificate is sat in Liverpool with UK passport office, but they are stating they need one of above forms to make any progress. 

I know of two other British husband, Filipino wife couples who applied for their children's passport successfully without attaching either form. If you are another such combination can you please let me know? 

Thank you, from one very annoyed daddy.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Yep, I'm another Britipino husband who did not need to provide any of those things when we got our daughter's UK passport. We didn't even send the original marriage certificate. We got married in the Philippines though so our marriage is registered there.


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks GavTek. In typical government agency fashion they have stated that it doesn't matter how they treat other people, its all about what they want from you as an individual case by case applicant. 

On the plus side they have agreed that it is impossible for us to provide document requested, and will 'probably' accept the one we are going to send instead. Good times.


----------

